# Dirty diesel gun



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

My theory is that gasoline evaporates, whereas the oils in diesel to a degree do not.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

It's the fault of people being too impatient and not letting the pump handle drain before removing it. The problem doesn't seem to happen so badly here, maybe our pumps are cleaned more often as well?


----------



## winkdasink (May 28, 2013)

I've noticed this too I've always wondered why they are so dirty. The pumps burp diesel out all over my truck when they're done filling too.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

At my job we ask all drivers to be courteous after they filled up their buses and not to leave a mess behind them for the next driver.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Well now I learned and always have a pair of rubber gloves in the trunk ready for the next fill...lol...people are staring at me when I put my gloves on it's kind of funny, but after the fill they tell me that's a good idea and next time they will do the same.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

I keep a box of disposable latex gloves in the car, put one one, when you've finished just roll it off and bin it.

A box of 1000 cost $3.50, the car will probably die before I run out!

And some of the servos in the posher suburbs have boxes of gloves on top of the diesel bowsers!


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

I use nitrile gloves because latex dissolves when is in contact with diesel...I'm a power engineer and we use these gloves to manipulate oils.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

They'll always be dirty, if you ever watch a trucker fill up they always have a pair of gloves handy


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have just been using a paper towel to put over the handle. I keep a roll in the pouch of the pack seat.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Rubber glove(s) = anti-diesel odor pinkie condum.





...but, if you think diesel "stinks" just wait for the first time some urea DEF is 'spilled' inside the car...talk about Cat piss odor!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I did my own DEF fill the most recent one and made a HUGE mess because it's hard to tell how full it is and I got impatient. It's slimy and although it isn't a strong odor, it is definitly reminiscent of piss


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

bigluke said:


> Well now I learned and always have a pair of rubber gloves in the trunk ready for the next fill...lol...people are staring at me when I put my gloves on it's kind of funny, but after the fill they tell me that's a good idea and next time they will do the same.


I do the exact same thing. Glad I'm not the only "crazy" one.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

I did myself a stainless dipstick with full mark on it when it was filled good!hope it will work when I will fill the juice in.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

How to replace Adblue DEF diesel exhaust fluid to VW Touareg TDI or clean up a spill - YouTube

Here you go and save the bottle and cut the bottom off and use it and bingo no mess


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> How to replace Adblue DEF diesel exhaust fluid to VW Touareg TDI or clean up a spill - YouTube
> 
> Here you go and save the bottle and cut the bottom off and use it and bingo no mess


Great video. We need one like that for our cars. 

Does anyone know if that kruse bottle will thread into our DEF tanks?


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes it does/Will.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

A *GOLD STAR *for GM if they *realize *and _immediately_* implement *a "*DEF-level*" display into the DIC displays, otherwise they get a *demerit* for each month they wait or procrastinate.

GM are you listening?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

bigluke said:


> I did myself a stainless dipstick with full mark on it when it was filled good!hope it will work when I will fill the juice in.


Luc - just to clarify, do you mean a dipstick for your DEF or for your diesel?


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Luc - just to clarify, do you mean a dipstick for your DEF or for your diesel?


For the DEF....


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

They should put a dipstick right on the DEF cap.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

bigluke said:


> I did myself a stainless dipstick with full mark on it when it was filled good!hope it will work when I will fill the juice in.





Tomko said:


> Luc - just to clarify, do you mean a dipstick for your DEF or for your diesel?





bigluke said:


> For the DEF....


Luc - could you make more of your Stainless Steel sticks? You could sell them on the Internet as Luc's DEF-stick. 

I'd buy one.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Just a question about the pump handles, are your car pumps different to the truck pumps? Here we have smaller nozzles for cars and bigger hi flow handles for trucks and the truck one's are always a lot dirtier.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Just a question about the pump handles, are your car pumps different to the truck pumps? Here we have smaller nozzles for cars and bigger hi flow handles for trucks and the truck one's are always a lot dirtier.


At my gas station we have only the big nozzles...


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Luc - could you make more of your Stainless Steel sticks? You could sell them on the Internet as Luc's DEF-stick.
> 
> I'd buy one.


LOL....well I can post a pic of it it's very easy to do...you can do it with a galvanized rod.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

bigluke said:


> At my gas station we have only the big nozzles...


I realized that once after I pulled up to the pump and then it wouldn't fit. It wasn't labeled any different and was with all the car pumps. I just pulled up to the next diesel pump and it was the small one. 

I don't think I have seen a clean diesel pump yet. I work in a hospital so maybe I will just borrow some nitrile gloves. All we have is purple though... 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bad455 (Aug 20, 2013)

How about this,do like the new f250 and put the def fill next to the filler tube.Its just like adding fuel.when it spills all over the place at least its not in the trunk.Anyone ever try to add def to a new chevy duramax,imagine trying to pour a 2.5 gallon container between the corner of the hood right at the cowl,you wanna talk about a mess.


----------



## crazymind (Jun 24, 2013)

The Dec fluid is ammonia/water mix that's the smell. As for the new dirty Max they have a 5 gallon def tank and the in dash display says okay on the level till it reaches 30% Wichita is 2.5 gallons. Can't wait till next year when the new one comes out and they move the black box away from the pass tire

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Um, why not use a funnel when you are pouring stuff like this around?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Just a question about the pump handles, are your car pumps different to the truck pumps? Here we have smaller nozzles for cars and bigger hi flow handles for trucks and the truck one's are always a lot dirtier.


On the turnpike, yes. In the city here its all the same shared pump where one end has gas and other end has diesel. Not only is the ground and the handle dirty but you have those lazy idiots who stab the nozzle at the selection of grade so thats a filty mess too. I'll drive by one and snap a pic and get another gas/diesel price difrence.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

This is what I meant by gas one end diesel on the other. 









And difference in price with 10¢ between gas grades ($3.69 for premium). 











Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

here diesel is 1.29/l 87 octane is 1.37/l


----------

